# # 2018/2022 FIFA World Cup: Host Country Announcement



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*2018*



































*2022*


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Australia's presentation was ok, I think it could have been a bit more hard hitting but thats just me.


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

Giorgio said:


> Australia's presentation was ok, I think it could have been a bit more hard hitting but thats just me.


I dislike the presentation. however I hope australia will win


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*2022*: Election Summary

*Eligible:* Registered Forumers AND 100 post minimum
*Participants *152
*Abstentions *0
*Valid ballots* 121
*Invalid ballots* 31
*Majority required *61


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

SSC Stadium and Sports Arena's has the honour of announcing that the 2022 FIFA World Cup will be hosted in the country of;

*AUSTRALIA
*









Congratulations!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*2022*

Australia 77
Qatar 13
USA 31


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*2018*

SSC Stadium and Sports Arena's has the honour of announcing that the 2018 FIFA World Cup will be hosted in the country of;

*RUSSIA*










Congratulations!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*2018*: Election Summary

*Eligible:* Registered Forumers AND 100 post minimum
*Participants *194
*Abstentions *0
*Valid ballots* 146
*Invalid ballots* 48
*Majority required *74




> *
> Russia 74
> England 72*


----------



## sneider (Feb 14, 2010)

lets go australia.
fifa world cup australia 2022:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## yousername (Oct 30, 2009)

C'mon England and Australia!


----------



## Schmeek (Mar 28, 2007)

Where can I watch the presentations? Are they on some tv channel(sky I bet)? Or online somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## beastjim (May 25, 2007)

If you can't find them on TV (Eurosport might have them?), try www.fifa.com


----------



## n_pon88 (Mar 5, 2009)

are the whole the of the middle east really supporting the qatar bid??? if that where so to me wouldn't of meant a joint bid with another nation??. oh well i thought the argument seemed a it weak overall


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^Well most of us would call it bullshit as well.

It actually angers me that an elitist nation that size (only 300 000 citizens) and a bid that is effectively in one small City believe that they Deserve a World Cup. 
Want to be representive of a whole region, then share it around or even better, a nation from the Middle East which actually has a serious history of Football. Egypt.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> ^^Well most of us would call it bullshit as well.
> 
> It actually angers me that an elitist nation that size (only 300 000 citizens) and a bid that is effectively in one small City believe that they Deserve a World Cup.
> Want to be representive of a whole region, then share it around or even better, a nation from the Middle East which actually has a serious history of Football. *Egypt*.


They tried, they got *0*.


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

Alrayyan said:


> They tried, they got *0*.


Qatar gave them zero and that hurts Egypt even today. I think it was because Qatar was jealous of Egypt's football talent and skills. Something they could never ever match as they lumber at 113th in the world, whereas Egypt are a top 10 side and current African champions. Egypt's bid was far better than Qatar's, for one thing they didn't get a HIGH risk rating.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

MBH really should have voted for Egypt.This is what Brazil,Argentina and Paraguay can expect for 2030------nothing


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> ^^Well most of us would call it bullshit as well.
> 
> It actually angers me that an elitist nation that size (only 300 000 citizens) and a bid that is effectively in one small City believe that they Deserve a World Cup.
> Want to be representive of a whole region, then share it around or even better, a nation from the Middle East which actually has a serious history of Football. Egypt.


I was accredited in my capacity as a freelance writer for the 2006 African Cup of Nations and the FIFA U-20 World Cup in 2009. Thank God the World Cup wasn't handed to Egypt in 2010; such is the level of disorganization behind the scenes and the hostile approach towards crowds by security bodies. 

For your information:



> CAIRO: While all eyes are on South Africa as it prepares to host the World Cup, some are left wondering whether Egypt was ready to successfully organize the world’s most high profile football tournament.
> 
> According to sports critic Hassan El Mistikawy, in order for Egypt to successfully host the World Cup, “We would need high technology facilities and stadiums, well-equipped media centers, and five-star hotels in different cities, not just in Cairo.
> 
> ...




Egypt has other issues to deal with on social, economical and political scale.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm getting excited. I'm dreaming of the US getting it, but if not, ABQ (Anyone But Qatar) would do just as well.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

I hoe Russia 2018 and Qatar 2022, but I'm a dreamer, maybe.


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

Well done Russia good bid. As for Qatar ridiculous.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

The fascination of the WC died in this momenthno:hno:


----------



## Jimmy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

Most ridicolous thing in 150 years in football history , World Cup in Qatar 2022, RIDICOLOUS, unacceptable....... history of a sport wiped out by Sepp Blatter, disgusting......


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

Russia, CONGRATULATIONS!

You deserve it!


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

2 dec 2010, the day football died...


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Budweiser died too;P


----------



## XD (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations for the winners


----------



## Bogus Law (Mar 6, 2009)

I feel sorry for England, but Russia is accceptable too. As for Quatar still can't believe this is really happening. Hilarious, f***ing hilarious. English journalists were right.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

RIP football and RIP common sense. 

Congrats to Russia however.. they really deserved it. Only shame is that they'll be now mentioned with this outrageous scandal and disgrace that is 2022 world cup.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulation Russia

Brazil - Russia - Catar 

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Jimmy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

No but seriously, Qatar is like half a million inhabitants, what are we talking about? 
It is so ridicolous that they might get even the winter olympics ..........


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Cape Town set to launch 2026 World Cup bid.


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

Australian guys are crying :lol:. AUSTRALIA BID were DUMB SHIT.! They failed to show better stadium's (as advance). 2022 is far 12 years away. Why they use MCG and some other shit stadium's.! U need to show better stadiums in bid. 

ENGLAND defeat in First round :lol::lol::lol:. England are using some dirty premier league stadium's. England venue's Old story but transport and accomodation are ok. 

CONGRATULATIONS RUSSIA (non-communist state). 

I have no comments QATAR.! Is it bribe.!


----------



## ambir (Aug 15, 2010)

I realy can't imagine WC 2022 in Qatar.... I realy can't understand it....


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> Cape Town set to launch 2026 World Cup bid.


CONGRATS MO .. 

who will bid 2026? AFRICA, USA, EUROPE Etc.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Looking forward to Russia 2018.

As for Qatar, they will host. Nothing will change that and there will be no questions anwsered. THAT IS THE REALITY


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## jacoboy7 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wonder how much it cost Qatar...

This is the biggest load of shit.
I will not be watching 2022.

However Congratulations Russia


----------



## SharksBoy (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats Russia and Qatar.


----------



## dacrio (Jan 30, 2009)

do you know the number of the votes obtained?


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

At first i was pretty livid about the decision but now i've calmed down considerably. 

Congrats to Russia & um Qatar ..... good luck. 

To the Australians, Koreans, and Japanese. We all know your nations had better bids than um others. 

& to my fellow Americans we WILL get 2026. no worries now.

and we can all still fly south to Brazil for 2014


----------



## boyerling3 (Jun 1, 2009)

I really don't understand FIFA at all. Anything that the rest of the world was excited about in the bidding process (ie Australia & England) performed terribly. Congratulations to Russia and I really wouldn't have chosen Qatar but I'm sure they'll do alright even with the many challenges they face. USA for 2026


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

plasticterminator said:


> Bad losers ...love it well done Russia you deserve it, lets deal in facts not bullshit like most do on here
> 1. russia never hosted before
> 2. russia is worlds biggest country geographically
> 3. russia is not the best footballing nation but has been consistently strong in all competitions and supported Fifa and football for over half a century
> ...


1) ...With good reason.
2) Why is that a reason to have them host it?
3) So?
4) Relative strength of their domestic league is irrelevant. The question is whether their teams can fill the stadiums that they're going to such expense to build. Available evidence suggests that they can't.
5) See #3.
6) Highly debatable. Hosting a World Cup appears to have had little effect on attendances in Japan, South Korea or South Africa; all supposedly emerging markets. Many of the stadiums are largely unused.
7) If the infrstructure was so vital to Russia why were they not building it anyway. Did the really need the impetus of hosting the World Cup to prompt its construction?

But on Qatar, you and I are in complete agreement.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

irving1903 said:


> At first i was pretty livid about the decision but now i've calmed down considerably.
> 
> Congrats to Russia & um Qatar ..... good luck.
> 
> ...


That's right, you will most probably get it in 2026. I just heardthe Belgian FIFA-member Michel D'Hooghe on the radio news: "With 2018 going to Russia, 2022 to Qatar - and the 2026 World Cup will go the USA - it will be up to our grandchildren to give it another shot." 

It will be very difficult if not totally impossible for small western countries (and small countries alltogether, unless they have infinite funds) to host such an event in the future. This was probably our one and only shot.

As for 2018, although we put together a nice and fan-friendly bid, it would have made the most sense if it had been awarded to England. But I guess they (BBC) just criticized FIFA a bit too much (with good reason).


----------



## fifa2014bra (Nov 29, 2010)

*Soccer World Cup: Russia in 2018, Qatar in 2022*

Today is a big day for soccer fans around the world. The upcoming locations for the FIFA World Cup are being deliberated, and we have gotten word that Russia will host the events in 2018. In 2022, Qatar will host the games, beating out the United States' bid.

This past summer, the World Cup was hosted in South Africa. In 2014, the World Cup will be in Brazil. The last time the World Cup was in the USA was in 1994 and according to FIFA's website, the US has never won the World Cup.

Like the Summer & Winter Olympics, the World Cup only occurs once every four years. It's a fairly big event that involves many countries in the world. People who don't generally watch soccer will tune in to the World Cup just to support their country and watch some really good competition.

Soccer isn't very popular here in the States, but it is popular in Europe and South America. Brazil, Uruguay, Italy, and Germany have all won the World Cup. In 2010, Spain was victorious in the competition.

Scandal prompts questions
Last month, two of the 24 members of the voting executive were suspended following accusations of bribery by the British Sunday Times newspaper. Further allegations of corruption were released by the British Panorama television programme days before the vote.

Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin boycotted the presentation ceremonies in protest at the “unscrupulous” campaign that had been aimed at Fifa officials in recent weeks. But he is reportedly due to arrive in Zurich later on Thursday to congratulate his winning bid team.

Fifa has dismissed many of the media allegations, but the scandal has prompted Switzerland to review the way it monitors sporting bodies headquartered in the country.

Sports Minister Ueli Maurer is looking at ways of restructuring regulations and laws to stamp out corruption in sport. At present, non-profit sporting bodies based in Switzerland are not answerable to anti-corruption laws that govern commercial firms.

Some 50 international sporting associations are headquartered on Swiss soil. The International Olympic Committee (IOC) was the first to arrive and has been based in Lausanne since 1915.

http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/12/soccer-world-cup-russia-in-2018-qatar.html


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

These are the votes during each round for the 2022 World Cup decision. Interesting, Australia received only 1 (!) vote during the first round. 

Country First round Second round Third round Fourth round 
Qatar 11 10 11 14 
United States 3 5 6 8 
Republic of Korea 4 5 5 Eliminated 
Japan 3 2 Eliminated 
Australia 1 Eliminated 

How retarded is this - someone actually voted on Qatar during the first round, didn't vote on it during the second round and voted on it again during the third round.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Russia is great.

Qatar is a bad joke. There is no sports culture there... wtf.. sports mean nothing anymore???... Really really bad decision. Horrible....


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Just saw the voting results. Australia got only ONE vote and was eliminated in the first round. Incredible.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Welldone again to Russia.

Think I'll watch that video of the stadia.


----------



## London_Canary (Jun 22, 2009)

Russia's top football average attendance was around 12,000 last season, our 2nd division average attendance was around 18,000 and at steeper prices, on top of that England's bid was considered a much lower risk by just about everyone. Despite these factors Russia are supposedly a more deserving host nation. :nuts:

Not much more I can say about Qatar than what has already been said, shocked to see Austria only get 1 vote.


----------

